# Air Compressor Capacitor Help



## Proxima89 (Feb 5, 2018)

pictures


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

B42702 -A2167-A Epcot 161 to 193 motor start capacitor


----------



## Proxima89 (Feb 5, 2018)

thats for both, correct?


----------



## Proxima89 (Feb 5, 2018)

Any Chance you could take a pic of the PN? thanks


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

That is the part number, I don't have one to take a picture of. I Looked it up.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Spell check got me. The brand is Epcos.


----------



## Proxima89 (Feb 5, 2018)

okay. yea Epcot was throwing my search off. Thank you Very Much!


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Any capacitor in that range will work. 161 to 193 mfd 250 volts. Just that some may be larger and not fit in case.


----------

